
Gradually, by word of mouth - marvindanig
https://twitter.com/marvindanig/status/1226876279846252546
======
arbuge
Given that startups = rapid growth (PG's definition), this is another way of
saying that moving new tech from the fringes to the mainstream is unlikely to
be a viable strategy for startups.

If you can get those fringes in the beginning to fall in love with your
product and make you ramen profitable though, then you might be able to hang
on to the rising tide of the "gradually" part long enough to have something
big on your hands, assuming you can keep your organization very lean and cost-
efficient in the meantime.

------
omarhaneef
Btw, there is another big thinker who has an idea of how to do this. The
"trick" is to define the tiny market as small as it needs to be to have the
tech dominate. And then, when it grows, define the market as slightly larger
so it dominates the new market and so on:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossing_the_Chasm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossing_the_Chasm)

------
dna_polymerase
Not everything that man lets off is a piece of art worth framing and hanging
in the Louvre.

~~~
arbuge
Orthogonal point: not every piece of art framed and hung in the Louvre really
deserves to be there.

